# Computer Haikus



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2008)

Stay the patient course. 
Of little worth is your ire;
The network is down.
******************************************
The Web site you seek
Cannot be located
But endless others exist.
******************************************
Chaos reigns within.
Reflect, repent and reboot.
Order shall return.
******************************************
With searching comes loss
And the presence of absence;
"My Novel" not found.
******************************************
A file that big?
It might be very useful.
But now it is gone.
******************************************
The Tao that is seen
Is not the true Tao until
You bring fresh toner.
******************************************
Windows XP crashed.
I am the Blue Screen of Death.
No one hears your screams.
******************************************
A crash reduces
Your expensive computer
To a simple stone.
******************************************
No keyboard present
Hit F1 to continue
Zen engineering?
******************************************
To have no errors
Would be life without meaning
No struggle, no joy.
******************************************
Yesterday it worked.
Today it is not working.
Windows is like that.
******************************************
Three things are certain:
Death, taxes and lost data
Guess which has occurred.
******************************************
You step in the stream,
But the water has moved on.
This page is not here.
******************************************
Out of memory.
We wish to hold the whole sky,
But we never will.
******************************************
Having been erased,
The document you're seeking
Must now be retyped.
******************************************
Rather than a beep,
Or a rude error message,
These words: file not found.
******************************************
Serious error.  All
Shortcuts have disappeared.
Screen.  Mind.  Both are blank.


----------



## ladylore (Sep 6, 2008)

I like that one. :lol:


----------



## Banned (Sep 6, 2008)

Those are cute!


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 7, 2008)

> To have no errors
> Would be life without meaning
> No struggle, no joy.


that's just evil!! :rofl:

and my favourite:


> Windows XP crashed.
> I am the Blue Screen of Death.
> No one hears your screams.



:funny:


----------

